# 

## MarKr86

Witam wszystkich!
Zamierzam zaizolowac sciane fundamentowa domu niepodpiwniczonego, czarne mazidelka itp. izolacja termiczne bedzie ok. 50 cm w glab ziemi i moje pytanie jest takie! Czy musze uzyc do tej izolacji styropianu wodoodpornego czy wystarczy zwykly eps 100, xps jest bardzo drogi tym bardziej ze dom jest niepodpiwniczony to moze obeszlo by sie bez niego.Niewiem i dlatego pytam i bardzo prosze o wasze zdanie. Dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## tubek

Zwykły styropian fasadowy i na to folia. Jedynie trzeba uważać jak się zasypuje by nie uszkodzić styropianu (teoretycznie podłogowy może być odporniejszy). Przed wilgocią w zupełności wystarczy.
Jeśli natomiast chcesz izolację wodną to zrób drenaż fundamentów.

----------


## MarKr86

Dzieki Tubek za odpowiedz
Drenaz rowniez mam zamiar robic, tym bardziej zo dom jest na lekkim wzniesieniu i nie ma problem z odprowadzeniem wody  z drenazu jak i z rynien, tym bardziej ze przy drodze glownej jest row do ktorego ta wode wpuszcze, wczesniej zrobie zbiornik, jakies 2000L i przelew wlasnie do tego rowu a woda zawsze sie sprzyda. Jescze raz dzieki!!! pozdrawiam

----------


## slawekk1980`

Pytanie, na jakim poziomie masz wylewki w domu, bo jeśli masz wysoki fundament i podłoga znajduje się te 50 cm nad poziomem ziemi to w zupełności wystarczy docieplenie tylko fundamentu wystającego ponad poziom gleby, w takim wypadku ocieplanie w głąb ziemi jest absolutnie zbędne i są to pieniądze wyrzucone w błoto.

----------


## MarKr86

Wylewki z dwoch stron domu beda ok 15cm ponad grunt a  z przodu ok 50cm, dom jest na lekkim pochyleniu, w tej chwili jest tak ze od tylu jest troche przytopiony a z przodu za duzo na wierzchu,po ociepleniu chce wlasnie to wszystko przyplantowac bo za duzo wody sie zbiera od gory, dlatego tez drenaz musze robic. 
Tak to wyglada od tylu
[IMG][/IMG]
i tak od przodu
[IMG][/IMG]
zdjecia troche nieaktualne,ale nic sie nie zmienilo jezcze na zewnatrz :wink:

----------


## MarKr86

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, planuje zrobic rowniez schody wejsciowe to jest ich rzut[IMG][/IMG],na jaka glebokosc zrobic fundament pod murki oporowe? ok 1 m od zamierzanego poziomu gruntu?na tym samym poziomie co ławy domu?tylko zapewne z dylatacja od nich. Schody planuje w przyszlosci zrobic z kostki brukowej . Rowniez jak by je bylo lepiej zrobic, wylac cale z betonu? czy z bloczkow fundamentowych wymurowac?Dziekuje za wszystkie odpowiedzi :Smile: pozdrawiam

----------


## slawekk1980`

Co do ocieplenia to ja osobiście tam gdzie masz niższy fundament wkopałbym się tylko tyle  aby docieplić w sumie te 50 cm (na szerokość płyty styropianu), tam gdzie jest on wysoki to możesz w całości, jeśli jest w miarę równy to kleić styrodur na klej do XPS, jak nie to na Izoplast, malowanie fundamenu "mazidłem" jest zbędne bo i tak nic nie da jesli nie robi się tego od poziomu ławy- co z koleić przy braku piwnic jest niepotrzebne, no chyba że masz za dużo $$$. Kleiłbym styrodur ponieważ jest trwalszy niż zwykły EPS, odporny na wilgoć,  nie musisz go niczym  obrabiać przed zasypaniem, to co wystaje nad ziemię mozna łatwo obrobić, folia kubełkowa to w twojej sytuacji niepotrzebne komplikacje i nerwy przy układaniu.
 Co do schodów to nie wiem jaka u ciebie gleba, ale i tak 1 m to trochę za mało, ja kopałem na 1,2m.

----------


## MarKr86

Dzieki za porady Slawek 1980 :Smile: 
Bede przyklejal ocieplenie na calych pwierzchniach scian gdyz wlasnie z tylu jest gdzies ok 50 cm do  lawy,a od przodu domu wiecej ale to juz nie jast tak duzo, jest rowna. Myslalem aby przykleic izolacje pianka Tytan eos, najszybciej i najwygodniej, a i tak to bedzie wszystko docisniete ziemia. Jako izolacje uzyje raczej zwykly eps bo ten xps to zajebiscie drogi jest. Jesli chodzi o glebe to bardziej gliniasta jest, takze pewnie lepiej bedzie sie zaglebic wiecej w ziemie

----------


## tubek

A czemu to nie ocieplać części fundamentu, który będzie przysypany? Czyżby przez ziemię fundament się nie wyziębiał? 
Izoluj cały fundament (do ławy), wtedy ograniczysz wyziębianie gruntu pod budynkiem jak i również wyziębianie samych ścian zewnętrznych.

----------


## slawekk1980`

> A czemu to nie ocieplać części fundamentu, który będzie przysypany? Czyżby przez ziemię fundament się nie wyziębiał? 
> Izoluj cały fundament (do ławy), wtedy ograniczysz wyziębianie gruntu pod budynkiem jak i również wyziębianie samych ścian zewnętrznych.


Nie pisz bzdur, budynek jest niepodpiwniczony, podłoga odpowiednio nad poziomem gruntu, pod podłogą ocieplenie, wystarczy docieplić część fundamentu z zewnątrz i to w zupełności wystarczy. Powtarzasz frazesy aby ocieplać wszystko jak leci podczas gdy tutaj jest to zbędne, nic nie da, nie spowoduje że będziesz miał w domu cieplej, władujesz kasę w ziemię i oprócz błędnego poczucia że dobrze zainwestowałeś pieniędze nic z tego nie będzie a wątpliwa inwestycja nie zwróci się ani za 100 lat.

----------


## tubek

Proponuję więc zmierzyć temperaturę gruntu pod podłogą w przypadku całkowicie ocieplonego fundamentu jak i nieocieplonego. W pierwszym przypadku temperatura będzie zawsze dodatnia. W drugim mróz będzie wchodził przez nieocieploną część fundamentu (a przemarzanie jest do 0.8-1.2m wgłąb, jak nie ma śniegowej kołdry to nawet i głębiej) i masz ujemną temperaturę pod podłogą. Straty przez podłogę są dużo większe (kilkadziesiąt procent) a inwestycja zwróci się w kilkanaście lat (na ocieplenie tej zasypanej części wyda może 1000pln więcej z robocizną). Dodatkowo całkowita izolacja fundamentu umożliwia wykorzystanie darmowego podgrzewania garażu bez ocieplenia podłogi.

----------


## slawekk1980`

Mieszasz wszystko i wrzucasz do jednego worka, straty przez podłogę są, ale rozwiazuje się to odpowiednią grubością izolacji pod wylewką a nie podnoszeniem temperatury gruntu która w obu opisywanych przez ciebie przypadkach wiele się nie różni,a biorąc pod uwagę nakład pracy jest pomijalna. Poza tym jeśli uważasz że za 1000 złotych ocieplisz cały fundament aż do ławy to gratuluję dobrego samopoczucia.

----------


## tubek

I tak samo styropianem pod podłogą likwidujesz problem przemarzania fundamentu i wchodzenia mrozu przez fundament na ściany.
Polecasz ocieplenie części fundamentu, który jest odsłonięty. To ile ma zasłoniętego? 200m2, że za 1000pln tego nie zrobi?

----------


## slawekk1980`

Podpowiem ci tylko że do ocieplenia fundamentu na głębokość ław nie kalkuluj styropianu którym ocieplasz elewację bo on się do tego zwyczajnie nie nadaje, tylko XPS który jest dwa razy droższy. Podobnie nie będziesz go kleił tym co elewację tylko klejem do XPS albo Izohanem lub podobnym, fundament trzeba również zagruntować, sam sobie policz. Tak na szybko  dom ma 10mx10m, fundament niech ma 1,5m to masz jakieś 60m2, płyta XPS to 0,75m2 i kosztuje ok. 18 zł/ 5 cm grubości razem już masz ponad 1000 złotych a gdzie reszta, czas i robota. Dyskusję ze swojej strony uważam za zakończoną, każdy zrobi jak zechce.
P.S.Polecam ocieplenie fundamentu który jest odsłonięty gdy podłoga znajduje się na odpowiednim poziomie nad poziomem gruntu, przy braku piwnic ponieważ jest to wystarczające. Pozdrawiam

----------


## tubek

Nie nadaje się bo co? Wyparuje? Jak masz drenaż to nic się z nim nie stanie. Wystarczy klej, siatka i folia i ziemia go nie uszkodzi.
Jak liczysz to licz porządnie. Jak ma 60m2 to zalecasz ocieplenie tego ponad gruntem co stanowi z połowę. Czyli pozostaje koszt ocieplenia pozostałych 30m2. A to jest raptem może 40-45pln/m2 robocizna+materiał (gr. 10cm). 1200pln - powalające koszty.

----------


## brylekpl

ja bym polecil mimo wszystko XPS, z kilku powodow
- zwykly steropian nawet hydrofobizowany (wodoodporny) traci swe wlasnosci jezeli zostanie uszkodzony, nadlamany itp, a przy zasypywaniu nie trudno o to
- jest miekki, jezeli zostanie zagnieciony przez ziemie to traci wlasciwosci cieplochronne, dodatkowo jezeli podciagnie troche wody to szkoda go ukladac bo nic juz nie izoluje.
- izolacja wodna - jezeli masz dom na gorce i nie masz pywnicy to po co sie w to bawic - wydane pieniadze bo woda z gorki i tak sama odplynie -  na gruncie z profilem nie robie sie drenazy, zwlaszcza jezeli dom jest wyzej posadowiony.

Co do schodkow to wylalbym betonem - mniej roboty a potem oblozyl tym czym chcesz - czy kostka, czy kamieniem
powodzenia w robotach

----------


## Crisiano

Podepne sie pod wątek bo i sytuacja podobna. Proszę o porade.

Dom parterowy na lekko skośnej działce. 
Woda gruntowa występuje jako sączenie na poziomie 2,2 do 2,7 m ppt.

Fundament jak na rysunku ma razem z ławą wys. 1,9m, z tym że wystaje nad poziom gruntu 0,3 do 0,8m.
Powierzchnia ściany fundamentowej na zewnątrz - 120m2



Z tych wszystkich wątków o izolacji mam całkowity mętlik. Nie ma jednego rozwiązania. Chyba, że zastosuje się najdroższe rozwiązanie niezależnie od warunków gruntowych.

Zastanawiam się na rozwiązaniami:
1. folia kubełkowa, styropian hydro 15cm, izolacja disprobit, ściana fundamentowa, izolacja dysperbit
izolacja pozioma 2x papa - nad ławą oraz nad scianą fundamentową
2.folia kubełkowa, styropian XPS 12cm, izolacja disprobit, ściana fundamentowa, izolacja dysperbit
izolacja pozioma 2x papa - nad ławą oraz nad scianą fundamentową
3. styropian XPS 12cm, izolacja disprobit, ściana fundamentowa, izolacja dysperbit
izolacja pozioma 2x papa - nad ławą oraz nad scianą fundamentową
4. siatka+klej, styropian EPS 15cm, dysperbit,ściana fundamentowa, izolacja dysperbit
izolacja pozioma 2x folia PE - nad ławą oraz nad scianą fundamentową 

Wydaje mi się, ze rozwiązanie nr 1 jest odpowiednie gdyż folia zabezpieczy w jakimś stopniu przed wilgocią i mechanicznie, Styropian 15 cm (np termoorganika silver) zapewni izolacje fundamentu, Disprobit jako lepszy środek zabezpieczy fundamenty od zewnątrz, a dysperbit jako gorszy środek zabezpieczy fundamentu od środka.

Rozwiązanie nr 4 wydaje mi się o wiele gorsze a niedużo tańsze (klej i siatka tez kosztują ~1000zł)

Generalnie zakres cen od 5 do 10tys zł jak dobrze licze. 

Fundamenty to podstawa ale czy nie będzie to wyrzucenie pieniędzy w błoto tzn w ziemie? Styropiany hydro też są przecież przeznaczone do ocieplenia fundamentów w gruncie wiec czemu od razu XPS.

----------


## brylekpl

moim zdaniem wyrzucanie pieniedzy w bloto. kierwonik budowy z rodziny baaaardzo dlugim doswiadczeniem stwierdzil ze izolowanie scian na tereni o profilu pochylym folia kubelkowa i drenazem nie ma sensu bo i tak woda splywa, chyba ze jestniski pozion wod guntowych.
XPS sie nie obkleja bo sam w sobie jest wodoszczelny, wystarczy 5 cm jezeli nie ma pywnicy. wszedzie mozna sie zabezpieczyc na 12 sposobow, ale czy warto? ja bym na Twoim miejscu oblecial dysperbitem czy innm mayidlem i obkleil xpsem. to wzstarczy.

----------


## krissss

Witam,
Doradźcie proszę jakiej firmy produktów użyć do hydroizolacji? Disprobit z firmy Tytan kosztuje ok 30 zł za 10 kg natomiast Izohan izobud ok 60 zł. Czy warto wydać kasę na droższy materiał czy skuteczność obu będzie porównywalna?

----------


## Aedifico

> moim zdaniem wyrzucanie pieniedzy w bloto. kierwonik budowy z rodziny baaaardzo dlugim doswiadczeniem *stwierdzil ze izolowanie scian na tereni o profilu pochylym folia kubelkowa i drenazem nie ma sensu bo i tak woda splywa*, chyba ze jestniski pozion wod guntowych.
> XPS sie nie obkleja bo sam w sobie jest wodoszczelny, wystarczy 5 cm jezeli nie ma pywnicy. wszedzie mozna sie zabezpieczyc na 12 sposobow, ale czy warto? ja bym na Twoim miejscu oblecial dysperbitem czy innm mayidlem i obkleil xpsem. to wzstarczy.


Czy wilgoć z gruntu też spływa jak jest teren pochyły?

----------


## Crisiano

Z tego co wyczytalem to stosujac XPS nie potrzeba foli kubelkowej wiec roznica w calosciowym wykonaniu sie zmniejsza.
W takim razie to rozwiazanie jak na razie u mnie prowadzi.  

_3. styropian XPS 12cm, izolacja disprobit, ściana fundamentowa, izolacja dysperbit
izolacja pozioma 2x papa - nad ławą oraz nad scianą fundamentową_

Wyjdzie drozej o jakies 1,5 tys niz hydro z folia ale bedzie to bynajmniej porzadny styropian. Mysle tez ze oklejenie XPS tylko 5cm to jest za malo, szczegolnie w gornej warstwie gdzie moze pojawic sie mostek.

Rozumiem ze wszystko to co wystaje poza poziom gruntu trzeba normalnie okleic i zasiatkowac aby pozniej cos tak przyczepic, jakis gramaplast lub plytki? 
No i to oklejenie trzeba by bylo wykonac w zasadzie od razu. Dom w stanie surowym otwartym bedzie stac przez conajmniej rok. XPS chyba nie moze tyle byc poddany dzialaniom slonca.

----------


## brylekpl

folia nie zabezpiecza przed wilgocią, musialbys ze wszystkich stron zapakowac fundament w worek chyba. Od wilgoci izoulje izolacja pozioma

----------


## Crisiano

Pytanie do zwolennikow ocieplania fundamentow.

Czy ocieplac caly fundament XPS 12cm wys. 1,6m, czy tylko gorna czesc np. 1m, lub do 0,5m ponizej poziomu gruntu? Dzialka jest lekko pochylona stad taki wysoki fundament.

----------


## surgi22

Czy dom podpiwniczony czy nie ?

----------


## Crisiano

nie

----------


## Crisiano

A druga sprawa czy do klejenia XPS lepiej dać bitumiczna masę klejącą np Izohan Izobud WK czy poliuretanowy klej do styropianu Styropuk fundament? Masa wychodzi 3 razy drożej. Czy warto?

----------


## Crisiano

nikt nie wie?

----------


## Aedifico

Moim zdaniem jak nie ma piwnicy klej na klej do styropianu, szkoda pieniędzy.

----------


## Crisiano

Ocieplenie styropianem chociażby 1m od góry ściany fundamentowej z bloczków betonowych ograniczy mostek na styku ściana fundamentowa i ściana zewnętrzna?.

----------


## okojan

Budynek bez piwnic, woda jest juz na głębokości 80 cm.Budynek podniose (strefa przemarzania)
Bede miał:
- chudziak 10 cm
- ława
- fundament lany
Pomiedzy chudziaka a ławe dawać jakąś izolacje (chyba zbędna)? Bo pomiedzy ławe a fundament nie planuje (to nie bloczek a fundament lany)
Na izolacje poziomą pomiedzy fundament a ściany mysle dac papę x2 i połączyć to z papą na podłodze na gruncie gdzie wcześniej bedzie pod podłogą wysypane klińcem)
W izolacji pionowej planuje:
- Dysperbit - jako grunt
- Izohan WM - jako izolacja przeciwwodna
- Izohan WK - klej do Styroduru
- Styrodur  (XPS) - 10 cm i zasypać piachem ( moze jakas zwykła folia tylko)
Czy papa z izolacji poziomej musi mi wystawać aby połączyć ją z izolacją pionową czy ją poprostu odciąć z zewnątrz?
Jak połączyć pape ( izolacja pozioma) z izolacją pionową aby była nieprzerwana i zachować ciągłość? Wywinąć na dół i tam ją przykleić do ściany??

----------


## Crisiano

Okojan. Odpowiedz ktoś ci napisał w innym poście.

----------


## pies123

Witam.
Czy ktoś mógłby mi doradzić jak zaizolować fundament.
Dom o wymiarach 9,5x17m, niepodpiwniczony,  na działce o lekkim spadku, badanie geologiczne nie stwierdziło wód gruntowych do poziomu 4m.

Czy jest sens dawać podwójny drenaż na około domu? Jedna rura 20cm poniżej gruntu a druga na dole fundamentów?
Czy jest sens dawać XPS? A może wystarczy zwykły EPS 100, 5 lub 8cm?
Na to folia kubełkowa.
Czy dawać na rury drenarskie geowłókninę? 

Dziękuje.

----------

